# SOUNDSTREAM Reference 500S



## norrisk66 (Sep 3, 2019)

1st Post on this fourm.

I have a Soundstream reference 500S "old School" amp that I have had for a long time.

I recently pulled it out of storage and installed it in my vehicle, wired to a Rockford Fosgage P2 DVC 10" sub in a sealed box.

I have the coils wired in parallel and wired to the amp bridged mono.

The amp seems like it is not putting the power out that it should.

Has some "thump" to it at around 25% volume. But once you crank it up the bass gets "quieter", or so it seems.

Is there a way i can test the output (or somewhere I could send it to verify the output?)

I was thinking of wiring the sub directly to the right/left channel, and seeing if it sounds different, but didnt know if this would cause any harm (with having a load on one channel but using the other).

Thanks in Advance!
Keith


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

You can hook it up to just one channel without hurting the amp
It is possible that the bridge mode is bad one the amp. You can use a meter and check what voltage you have coming out of the speaker output, hook the meter up as your playing some tone out of your head unit
You can download and burn a cd with the test tones and see what voltage is coming out as your turning the volume up and down slowly 
I forget if it’s ac or dc voltage to check for coming out of the speaker output of the amp
But I think it’s something like 2.36volts per one watt of output. I know I’m wrong on that number but it’s under 3 volts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Two questions:
1. What's your source unit? If it's a factory deck it's entirely possible the bass rolls off at higher volumes
2. Is the amp set to High Voltage or High Current (think I've got that right)? As I recall the old SS amps had a switch for lower impedences


----------

